# Sticking calipers



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I replaced my drivers side front caliper yesterday after it got stuck again. My truck is close to 20k miles and has not seen much road salt or grime. I know it was the bottom piston of the caliper because it was hard to push back in. The seal had failed and I could see the actual piston, unlike the top piston. My Dad's '09 F250 just did this but his truck lives up north. I've never in my entire life of vehicle ownership had a caliper stick and I've owned some old stuff. 

Anybody else having caliper issues with later model SD's?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Was one of the pins stuck too?


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Was it an original caliper or a replacement? The reason I ask is that the quality of some rebuilt / remanufactured calipers is highly suspect. I replaced one (not on a Ford) several years ago with a "remanufactured" one which looked pretty good upon first inspection. Closer inspection however found that all they had done was media blast the exterior. Both pistons were rusty and the bleeder valve (when removed) was junk on the inside. I wish I remember the brand. 

As for Ford OEM calipers hanging up, the big problem we run into up here in the Salt Belt is frozen / corroded Slider Pins. They'll cause a caliper to hang up in a heartbeat. And using Never Seeze (as some folks swear by) to lubricate them is a big no-no. Use only real Silicone Slider Lube.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I use the high temp brake grease on them. But even that can't guarantee they will not stick and leave you with this.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i have found that if i leave the trucks sit, the calipers lock up. if i use them every day they will stay working. 
so i try driving a different truck every day, this way the most they will sit is 3 days. 
i don't have this problem with the 79's or the 88. only the superdutys.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

is this a "pin" issue, or could it be the hose is collapsed internally ?

I had a caliper that went bad, or so I thought. After replacing it, i noticed the new rotor and caliper heating up. Turned out the hose, which looked completely normal from the exterior, was collapsed internally. Replaced the hose, and never a problem since.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

It was the original caliper. Both pins are free and move easy. It was the bottom of the two pistons. The seal was falling apart and the piston was rusty looking. It was also hard to move with a large C-clamp. 

I don't know what came first, a failed seal or the heat deteriorating the seal. Anyway, it's fixed but I'll likely do rotors and pads up front in the near future. I drive my Civic most of the time and the truck sits in the nice comfy attached garage. It sitting for several days at a time could certainly be an explanation.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Banksy;1969519 said:


> It was the original caliper. Both pins are free and move easy. It was the bottom of the two pistons. The seal was falling apart and the piston was rusty looking. It was also hard to move with a large C-clamp.
> 
> I don't know what came first, a failed seal or the heat deteriorating the seal. Anyway, it's fixed but I'll likely do rotors and pads up front in the near future. I drive my Civic most of the time and the truck sits in the nice comfy attached garage. It sitting for several days at a time could certainly be an explanation.


Gotta be careful with those calipers, it is not that hard to crack the pistons.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

kimber750;1969600 said:


> Gotta be careful with those calipers, it is not that hard to crack the pistons.


Very true.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How was the pads getting out? were they rotted into the bracket because this could cause the caliper to only push on one side.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Dogplow Dodge;1969475 said:


> is this a "pin" issue, or could it be the hose is collapsed internally ?
> 
> I had a caliper that went bad, or so I thought. After replacing it, i noticed the new rotor and caliper heating up. Turned out the hose, which looked completely normal from the exterior, was collapsed internally. Replaced the hose, and never a problem since.


every one of mine was a seized piston in the caliper. don't make any difference if i got the caliper from ford or napa either. if they sit, the pistons seize.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

grandview;1969759 said:


> How was the pads getting out? were they rotted into the bracket because this could cause the caliper to only push on one side.


One slide pin stuck, causing piston get stuck and break and me trying to finish plowing a storm is what caused that. Wore the pad down to the point it was able to slide between caliper mount and rotor. Finished the storm and made it home with no issues. Pad slipped out while plowing my own driveway.

Here is what the caliper looked like.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

The pads came right now and no rusting or rot at all. It was that one piston for sure. 

Yikes. That ugly.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Banksy;1969344 said:


> Anybody else having caliper issues with later model SD's?


Maybe a complete differant animal, but the late model E450s I work on average 80k miles in between pad replacements. That being said, the slide pins stick in the fronts on ocassion, and rears often. Many times a brake job consists of 2 calipers/brackets and pads, only because of the pins. Earlier 00's (pre 08) was lucky to get 20k out of the rears and lots of frozen pistions, but when ford did away with the wedge caliper, that went away, Havent had a thin rotor in years...


----------



## wrtenterprises (Mar 10, 2001)

TJC is right on, I just had all (4) rotors, calipers, and pads replaced on my 2010 F-350. All (4) were fused together. Lack of daily use got me again. The rig only has 21K on it, used mostly as a mowing truck, and backup snow removal. I'm a truck washing fiend, once per week, or after every snow run. Cost of doing business I guess, and liking a clean truck.....


----------

